# Great day Offshore thanks Capt.



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Man it's been a while since I've had the chance to get out on the water. I have been dieing to go. Capt. Delynn called me and I jumped at the chance. I have worked on a few boats for him in the past and He aways knows how to fill the boxes. This time was no exception! It was a nasty day but the bout was a 42ft AQUA SPORT "CC". Yes you heard right a 42FT CENTER CONSOUL. It was a solid 3-4ft all day and we still ran 35-37 mph!:thumbup1:. We ended up with a limt of Jacks and grouper a nice king about 30lbs and Black fin. The sharks took more than their fair share but at the end of the day the pictures speak for them selfs!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome! Especially a 42' CC. I saw that Marine Max on Airport Blvd has recently put out a Boston Whaler CC that looks to be about 36'. I want to buy it but and a few hundred thousand dollars short...

Great catch bud! Sorry about the sharks!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm telling you Delynn has a fish magnet he takes with him!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*offshore trip*

Where does he fish out of and what are the cost for a trip nowdays? been thinking on a trip for me and my son. Thanks


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, with those three big engines I guess around $1000. a plate.

Money talks, BS walks......


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report and loved fishing with you again Chaz. It has been awhile since you've been on the water, but you still have what it takes to put them in the box. Great job buddy. With fisherman like you, you make me look good. Your welcome on any boat I am ever on. Lets do it again soon. Reel Soon.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*??????*

Guess it privite invite only?? or you don't need any customers???


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt Delynn is a privite Capt for hire. If you have you own boat he would love to take you out? You should e-maile him for pricing... Hope this helps...


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

That boat is a hydra-sports. Just an FYI.


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Oops........ I knew that sry.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

That is the kind of ride I need to take my baby doll out on. She could be real comfortable in that....so could I


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry TraderDan, I have been fishing my butt off and just read your post. I sent you a private message. Sorry once again, But i'm a walking Zombie at night after fishing all day, everyday. Had the day off today and getting caught up on honey do's and emails. If I can do anything at all, please call. Once again, very sorry it took so long. Thanks Delynn
850-689-3133 Hm/Office
850-758-2165 Cell


----------

